# Successful renewal of General Work Visa



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi All,

With the implementation of the labour requirement, there have been numerous rejections on the basis of negative recommendations.

Has anyone managed to successfully renew a general work visa?
Has anyone managed to succesfully appeal a decision on a negative recommendation from the Department of Labour?

Anyone considered taking the DHA or DoL to court on this? it seems no one at the top is accountable for this poor process


----------

